# Lodging



## mwolaver (Feb 6, 2014)

I like the Hampton on Campbell dr and the turnpike, in Homestead. I have never had anything on my rigs bothered overnight, with reasonable precautions. There is an Outback right in front of the hotel. Easy jump on the turnpike, then west on Palm Dr to the Park. To me, it is better to drive in and out of the Park each day. Text or email for me fishing info.


----------



## Vinny L (Oct 20, 2020)

mwolaver said:


> I like the Hampton on Campbell dr and the turnpike, in Homestead. I have never had anything on my rigs bothered overnight, with reasonable precautions. There is an Outback right in front of the hotel. Easy jump on the turnpike, then west on Palm Dr to the Park. To me, it is better to drive in and out of the Park each day. Text or email for me fishing info.


How far is the ride from Hotels to ramp?


----------



## mwolaver (Feb 6, 2014)

50 min or so


----------



## rovster (Aug 21, 2018)

Don’t forget you can get Dions daily if you go that route💡👍


----------



## Vinny L (Oct 20, 2020)

rovster said:


> Don’t forget you can get Dions daily if you go that route💡👍


Years ago a guide, Pete Silot introduced me to Dions. If it’s the place I’m thinking of, they had some incredible chicken.


----------



## Jason M (Aug 13, 2017)

I miss the old lodge. It wasn't nice but great for what you need it to do.


----------



## Vinny L (Oct 20, 2020)

Jason M said:


> I miss the old lodge. It wasn't nice but great for what you need it to do.
> [/
> Lodge?


----------



## Drifter (Dec 13, 2018)

rovster said:


> Don’t forget you can get Dions daily if you go that route💡👍


What is this Dions? And how early do they open? I usually wafflehouse


----------



## Jason M (Aug 13, 2017)

There used to be a lodge, Flamingo Lodge, down by the ramps. Hurricane Wilma? destroyed the lodge. They weren't 4 star but really nice not to have to drive from Homestead.

I haven't looked but they are supposed to be rebuilding them.


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

Drifter said:


> What is this Dions? And how early do they open? I usually wafflehouse


Gas station fried chicken they have them in the keys as well pretty good fried chicken but my Grandma (God rest her soul) and Mom are from Georgia so I'm kinda spoiled on fried chicken.


----------



## Vinny L (Oct 20, 2020)

My wife just suggested “why not just put a slide-on camper on your truck and stay at the camp grounds in Flamingo”. What a keeper.😉


----------



## rovster (Aug 21, 2018)

Drifter said:


> What is this Dions? And how early do they open? I usually wafflehouse


There’s a Dions quick mart at the mobile station on the way to flamingo. I was there recently before sunup and the chicken was flowing. Don’t k ow what time they open but I was there around 6 am or slightly before. Chicken was amazing but we always have chicken on board whether Publix or if I’m in flamingo has to be Dions!


----------



## rovster (Aug 21, 2018)

Oh and price of Ethanol free down there is crazy almost a dollar more than in Pembroke Pines…


----------



## TylertheTrout2 (Apr 21, 2016)

Drifter said:


> What is this Dions? And how early do they open? I usually wafflehouse


Its a way of life .. In Dade / Monroe counties at least lol


----------



## Half Shell (Jul 19, 2016)

Dions has chicken gizards too. Nothing like snacking on a bag of fried gizards and Jamaican beef paties on the drive to ENP.


----------



## Vinny L (Oct 20, 2020)

Half Shell said:


> Dions has chicken gizards too. Nothing like snacking on a bag of fried gizards and Jamaican beef paties on the drive to ENP.


Sounds like “Heart attack alley” but delicious!!!


----------



## Vinny L (Oct 20, 2020)

My mom use to make gizzards and hearts mixed with sautéed onions, garlic in olive oil. We’d either make Heroes with freshly baked Italian bread or just mix it with rice. It was amazing, still is but only around the holidays. Too much of that shit will kill ya.


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

Since that's my stomping grounds, here's the address for Dion's Quik Mart (a big Mobil gas station where many meet each morning before the drive down to Flamingo (which is exactly fifty miles away...). It opens at 5am each morning... 
Dions Quik Mart
16 N. Krome Ave
Florida City, FL 33034

I actually still have an email listing of all the motels and hotels my anglers have stayed at over the years (with addresses and phone numbers. Anyone wanting it , just send me an email request ( [email protected]) and you'll get it by return mail...

As noted we lost most of the facilities at Flamingo back in 2005- the good news is that the concessionaire has replaced most of them and is almost finished with the new motel... to learn more,look up Contact Us | Everglades Flamingo

Hope this helps


----------



## Vinny L (Oct 20, 2020)

lemaymiami said:


> Since that's my stomping grounds, here's the address for Dion's Quik Mart (a big Mobil gas station where many meet each morning before the drive down to Flamingo (which is exactly fifty miles away...). It opens at 5am each morning...
> Dions Quik Mart
> 16 N. Krome Ave
> Florida City, FL 33034
> ...


Thank you sir, request via email sent.


----------



## Nattybluewater (2 mo ago)

I'm staying in one of the Eco-Tents at Flamingo soon, Winter Eco-Tent | Everglades Flamingo
I'll post up some pics and my experience with it.


----------



## Vinny L (Oct 20, 2020)

Nattybluewater said:


> I'm staying in one of the Eco-Tents at Flamingo soon, Winter Eco-Tent | Everglades Flamingo
> I'll post up some pics and my experience with it.


Please do.


----------



## Mako 181 (May 1, 2020)

I have been staying at the ….

Travel lodge by Wyndham
409 SE 1 Ave 
Florida City, Fl 33034

not bad
No trouble with boat. 
good rates.


----------



## Vinny L (Oct 20, 2020)

Mako 181 said:


> I have been staying at the ….
> 
> Travel lodge by Wyndham
> 409 SE 1 Ave
> ...


Thank you


----------



## Salt (Mar 19, 2019)

Nattybluewater said:


> I'm staying in one of the Eco-Tents at Flamingo soon, Winter Eco-Tent | Everglades Flamingo
> I'll post up some pics and my experience with it.


I will also be staying at the Eco Tents this year. Let us know what the directive is regarding boat trailer parking. Thanks.


----------



## SS06 (Apr 6, 2021)

Salt said:


> I will also be staying at the Eco Tents this year. Let us know what the directive is regarding boat trailer parking. Thanks.


I asked about that when I was down there, the eco tent parking lot is small...the attendant told me no boat parking in that lot you have to park your boat in the ramp parking lot


----------



## K3anderson (Jan 23, 2013)

SS06 said:


> I asked about that when I was down there, the eco tent parking lot is small...the attendant told me no boat parking in that lot you have to park your boat in the ramp parking lot


I've parked my skiff right in the lot in front of the ECO's. You can also park across the street in the grass. These are the tables right in front of the eco's.


----------



## rovster (Aug 21, 2018)

Those Eco Tents look pretty cool how well do they keep the bugs out? I've camped in a similar tent with no bedding and it was a good experience up in St Lucie. Curious about these now. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## LastCast (Jun 13, 2012)

If you plan early enough you can rent a house boat and not leave the dock. We do this a couple of times a year and really enjoy it. The boat sleep six and one of the boats have bunk beds. It's was $330 per night a few weeks ago. The nicest part is fishing late and being at the ramp at first light without a commute.


----------



## masonFish (Jul 27, 2016)

Nattybluewater said:


> I'm staying in one of the Eco-Tents at Flamingo soon, Winter Eco-Tent | Everglades Flamingo
> I'll post up some pics and my experience with it.


Ill be there early Dec too


----------



## masonFish (Jul 27, 2016)

SS06 said:


> I asked about that when I was down there, the eco tent parking lot is small...the attendant told me no boat parking in that lot you have to park your boat in the ramp parking lot


I called them and received the same info.


----------



## SS06 (Apr 6, 2021)

masonFish said:


> I called them and received the same info.


Yep if you experienced anything else consider yourself lucky....I tent camped and the dude running the area told me...if your tires are on the grass your skiff is moving to the ramps


----------



## SS06 (Apr 6, 2021)

According to the hall monitor this was too far on the grass....almost ever campsite was empty


----------



## Half Shell (Jul 19, 2016)

I can't imagine breaking camp for 15 minutes at first light with the mosquitos. Are you sure it's not better to just drive down?


----------



## Jason M (Aug 13, 2017)

What about staying in Islamorada and riding up?


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

Stay in the Keys? Many can’t afford it…


----------



## ebr (Sep 6, 2019)

Jason M said:


> I haven't looked but they are supposed to be rebuilding them


Yes they are but when I was there last week they looked to still be quite a ways off. Maybe next spring/summer?

They're calling it a "Resort" this time .


----------



## Mako 181 (May 1, 2020)

They are charging over $100.00 per night for a tent.
330.00a night for a houseboat that never leaves the dock.

How much do you think a room at the Resort" will cost?


----------



## Jason M (Aug 13, 2017)

lemaymiami said:


> Stay in the Keys? Many can’t afford it…


Good point Captain,

I've not readjusted to the new ridiculous hotel prices in the Keys.


----------



## leon jones (Jan 13, 2022)

Nattybluewater said:


> I'm staying in one of the Eco-Tents at Flamingo soon, Winter Eco-Tent | Everglades Flamingo
> I'll post up some pics and my experience with it.


*Nattybluewater*, THANKS for the link

that place looks quite comfy

leon


----------



## SS06 (Apr 6, 2021)

Jason M said:


> What about staying in Islamorada and riding up?


Have you ever made the run from Islamorada to Flamingo..then back...with your first leg early in the morning maybe before first light??? 
For most...even with FMT...this would be daunting....
When I fished the Lucerne Tournament we did 86 miles round trip...no FMT back then.


----------



## Mako 181 (May 1, 2020)

I have ran Flamingo to marathon and back with just a compass more than once.


----------



## ebr (Sep 6, 2019)

SS06 said:


> Have you ever made the run from Islamorada to Flamingo..then back...with your first leg early in the morning maybe before first light???


On a weekly basis  and I also started doing it way before any good mapping or imagery. The route(s) are fairly well marked and travelled (you could follow someone) but, I hear ya - for a brand new person it could get quite tricky. I have a Simrad and FMT but don't use the tracks at all in my area just because I'm familiar with it - but it is a life saver in areas I'm not familiar with.



Mako 181 said:


> I have ran Flamingo to marathon and back with just a compass more than once.


That's a very different run. Pretty much a straight shot over open, 4-6' deep water. But also further and more exposed to the weather.

But I guess we're way off topic now...


----------



## Jason M (Aug 13, 2017)

SS06 said:


> Have you ever made the run from Islamorada to Flamingo..then back...with your first leg early in the morning maybe before first light???
> For most...even with FMT...this would be daunting....
> When I fished the Lucerne Tournament we did 86 miles round trip...no FMT back then.


Yes. The drive into the park every day stinks and you'd also have additional options for bonefishing late in the day.


----------



## Nattybluewater (2 mo ago)

I stayed in the Eco Tents at Flamingo this weekend and was impressed. They are comfortable and bigger than I imagined. I need more posts to post photos, so bear with me.


----------



## Nattybluewater (2 mo ago)

The eco tents are very well made and keep the bugs out completely.


----------



## Nattybluewater (2 mo ago)

I didn't have an issue parking my Gheenoe in a parking space right by the tents. I guess it wasn't totally booked so there were many open spaces. Had it been fuller, I would have parked it down the road as to not take a vehicle spot close to the tents. The tent itself was clean and had a nice bed, some chairs and a fan, which was a savior as it was not November weather. One thing I really liked is they don't allow music in the campsite, which kept things very peaceful. 











































The skeeters weren't that bad, I brought a mesh jacket with a hood but really didn't use it. You have to cook at a designated spot at entrance to tents and no food is allowed in the tent. 



















Weather was perfect, fishing was good but there was a lot of grass and tough to fly fish. I caught everything mostly on weedless swimbaits, snook, trout and a red on spin. Ton of mullet everywhere and a good number of sharks, I will bring a bigger fly rod next time to catch one of those blacktips.


----------



## Nattybluewater (2 mo ago)

Great night for stargazing


----------



## TravHale (May 17, 2019)

The tents/grounds look nice--thanks for sharing.


----------



## Nattybluewater (2 mo ago)




----------



## Nattybluewater (2 mo ago)




----------



## ebr (Sep 6, 2019)

Nattybluewater said:


> Ton of mullet everywhere and a good number of sharks, I will bring a bigger fly rod next time to catch one of those blacktips.


They are usually mostly lemons but look closely... some of those fins are actually tarpon getting very shallow to chase those mullet. I broke off four of them out there last week. All of them in 12" of water.


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

Here’s a tip… almost every fly I make… has a weedguard… Between mangrove jungle shorelines and floating grass in Florida Bay… You need them if the pattern will allow it…


----------

